# Tamar tugs



## Paul Willoughby (Jun 13, 2012)

I am trying to find information about the 4 tugs which were moored upstream from the Torpoint ferry, opposite Devonport dockyard. They were owned by W J Reynolds Ltd but the main book about them appears to be out of print. They served between 1940's and 1970's; can anyone tell me when they were built and by whom?


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

Paul Willoughby said:


> the main book about them appears to be out of print.


It is still available. Try this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tackys-Tu...0529094850?pt=Non_Fiction&hash=item25604798c2


----------



## henry birch (Sep 19, 2010)

Paul Willoughby said:


> I am trying to find information about the 4 tugs which were moored upstream from the Torpoint ferry, opposite Devonport dockyard. They were owned by W J Reynolds Ltd but the main book about them appears to be out of print. They served between 1940's and 1970's; can anyone tell me when they were built and by whom?


I do not know if one of these tugs was one onWhich i served but for a time it was moored where you state, it was a royal navy tug HMS Freebooter ,if you require any further info contact me .
h. birch.


----------



## Powers (Nov 6, 2008)

The four commercial tugs owned by W.J. Reynolds at Torpoint until 1972 were:

ANTONY, CARBEIL, TACTFUL and TREVOL 

Two of them, ANTONY and TREVOL were built by Cox and Co of Falmouth in 1921.

Regards....Paul


----------



## henry birch (Sep 19, 2010)

*tugs*

thanks for the reply Paul,I was on an ocean going rescue tug for a while and after my service ended I was visiting Torpoint and when crossing on the ferry I saw the Old Ship (H.M.S.Freebooter)in the dockyard,it was there for a refit after returning from Bermuda.It then i believe went back into general service. It was finally sold to Italy where it worked for some time before being finally broken up.
Henry.


----------



## Powers (Nov 6, 2008)

Re: above post.

Henry, thanks for your above memories of Freebooter. Interestingly, I recently came across an old book with a few pictures of her with her 1951/1952 crew. I was struck by her size and what seemed to me to be a very large complement - at least 25 in one photo! 

Returning to the four Reynolds tugs, ANTONY, CARBEILE (correct spelling),TACTFUL and TREVOL, I can now add that CARBIELE was built by the Lytham Shipbuilding and Engineering Co Ltd in 1928, and TACTFUL was constructed by Fellows and Co Ltd, Great Yarmouth also in 1928. All four were broken up by Davis and Cann, Plymouth, after 1972.

Regards.....Paul


----------

